# New to the game...



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey I'm new, I found the site in the M.A.C. cosmetics forum on LJ.  I've been checking this site out for the past few days and it's hot, so I decided to join.

* 

I live in Memphis, TN and I'm a M·A·C Artist/Freelance Nail Technician.  I'm married w/o kids so I have a lot of time to spend with my hubby, family, friends, and whatever I'm obsessing over at the moment.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!  So glad that you decided to join


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi & Welcome to Specktra Forums!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! I M.A.C Ulate!! I hope you enjoy the forums!! Love the name too it's very creative!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome


----------



## user2 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the user name!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 29, 2005)

omg i feel like i found another member of my family! I live in Nashville,TN!  Welcome! We also have another gal here from Tennessee! Anyways, welcome to specktra!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 30, 2005)

*VuittonVictim,Shawna, singinmys0ng*, Thanks ladies!  I'm addicted to this site already!

*singinmys0ng* - I plan on taking a trip your way within the next month  to visit the M·A·C Store there!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_omg i feel like i found another member of my family! I live in Nashville,TN!  Welcome! We also have another gal here from Tennessee! Anyways, welcome to specktra!_

 
That other gal would be me lol! I'm also in Nashville. What part of Memphis are you in? Anyway, welcome fellow Tennessean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have fun here!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2005)

well welcome hon!!! glad u joined  =)


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad you could join us...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks to all of you ladies for the warm welcome!


----------

